# Breeding Rainbow Sharks



## Kinslayer76 (May 29, 2009)

good day all i am looking for some advice on breeding my rainbow sharks, i have 2 regulars and 2 albinos, i am preety sure that from what i have read one of my albinos is a female as she has a swollen belly and she has been like this for a few months now.when she is side on u can see a dark shadow running the length of her belly, i am looking for any info any1 may have as info on breeding these fish is very hard to come by thank you for ur time and effort in this matter i have included a picture of my 2 rainbows, it is a little blurry but as u can see the albino on the top has a bit of a swollen belly and u can see a touch of the shadow there, as i said she has been like this for a # of months so im preety sure its not a infection thanks again for any info u may be able to send my way


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah..it sure does look like she is full of eggs.i have never tried to breed them; nor do i know anything about how they actually breed......but you could play around with them like many other egg scatterers.. i do believe that they are widely bred in ponds in asia..


----------



## Kinslayer76 (May 29, 2009)

thanks lohachata i am planning on looking for another small tank just for the purpose of trying to breed these guys as all ive been able to find anywhere on breeding them is that it is extremely hard to breed these guys but in all honesty i dont think it will be at least once i am able to try differnet combinations i have already had a couple of suggestions on doing this lol whether it works or not i dont know lol but that is why im looking for asny suggestions on what i should try dont be shy let me pick your brain lol


----------

